# Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, one of the things I set out to do beginning in December was to try a lot of new tobaccos, and add my reviews to Tobaccoreviews.com. I've been following through on the first half, but I have been totally negligent on the second. I figure, as long as I'm posting on Tobaccoreviews.com, I might as well copy the review here with interest in hearing feedback. Here were my thoughts on LTF:

_Essence of Hay. Dry, end of the winter hay, not your fall freshly cut hay flavor. Luxury Twist Flake is a pleasant smoke. After the first several minutes of smoking, my mind wanders in search of other items of interest for which to occupy itself. That is to say, the flavor is a bit forgetable.
__If you have been smoking English blends all day, and feel like switching to something a little sweeter, this might be the perfect interim smoke. It will cleanse the pallet, and leave the senses searching for more substance so that you will immediately pick out the nuances of your next tobacco. If, however, my first pipe of the day is an after dinner puff, this tobacco is not one that I would pine for.

_Not overly technical, but hopefully conveys my impression of the tobacco.

RD


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the review. It happens I had some of this the other day and commented on how it didn't hold my attention for very long. Thinking back on the smoke itself, my experience was in line with yours.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Many people here on Puff prefer LTF over the other two PS Luxury flakes. 

I rank it above LBF but under LNF. LTF always reminds me of the Frosted Shredded Wheat breakfast cereal. Definitely a dried grass/hay flavor with some sort of sugary sweetness playing along the edges.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

For me the reviews here on puff hold at least twice as much weight as the ones on tobaccoreviews.

That said, LTF is flake is one of the few tobaccos I've tried that I really didn't like. Sort of boring and something biter to it.

Maybe worth trying because it's so cheap and if you like it you hit the jackpot. Tin note and presentation are amazing as well.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Stonedog said:


> Many people here on Puff prefer LTF over the other two PS Luxury flakes.
> 
> I rank it above LBF but under LNF. LTF always reminds me of the Frosted Shredded Wheat breakfast cereal. Definitely a dried grass/hay flavor with some sort of sugary sweetness playing along the edges.


I tried, but I just couldn't pick out the sweetness. I've got about an ounce left that I'll take a whack at and try to find it again.



blackadam said:


> Tin note and presentation are amazing as well.


You are quite correct there!

RD


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Probably the prettiest flake around. And those big square coins smell superb don't they? I think I'm allergic to it or something, though; I like it at first, but then it turns caustic on me and totally chews up my whole mouth. Weird. I have no such problems with LNF or LBF, of which I prefer the LNF by far.


----------

